# KETO AND NOT LOSING



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

hi all,

been on keto diet now for 3 weeks and i'm hardly losing anything,my usual diet is low carb but struggle on the last few pounds to reach my competing weight,in fact i've just lost a couple of pound,so reckoning theres something i'm doing wrong.oh and currently 18% BF

i weigh 12st 1 lb at moment and train early before work,my diet consists of

40g whey isolate with 30g peanut butter(natural)5ml efa's

4 eggs and 2 egg whites,

150g chicken,tbs soya sauce,1 tsp of dijon,5ml efa's,30g almond flakes

40g whey isolate with 2 tbs olive oil

150g lean mince,1 tsp efa,lettuce and celery

1 can tuna 2 eggs,5ml efa's

CARDIO is 3x30mins.

all your views are welcome


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Sound like there just isnt enough fat, Keto is supposed to have atleast 60% fat


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Ditch the peanut butter, some people have a bad reaction to peanuts and it can kick you out of keto.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

you have no where near enough fats- 60% min, 70% usual.

What is your Blood Glucose reading? you don't know? how do you know you're in keto?

Peanut butter is not a great choice, and whey shakes have NO place in keto..


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

have got the ketostix,which is showing the 4th indicator across,i thought with protein shakes it had to be isolate as the carb content is extremely low and the one i have is unflavoured,as a couple have said ditch the peanut butter,that'll be a start and increase my fats.the isolate i will think about if i can get a good explanation why this shouldn't be in my diet.would i be looking at around 30g of fat per meal?


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

If you match your protein and fats in grams (180g fat for 180g protein for example) this should sort out the 60% of fat part. so 30g fat should work quite nice as long as your protein is the same or lower. You shouldnt really need protein shakes as you should get enough from the food youre eating. There isn't any advantage to them because your taking in fat digestion will be slow any way so fast digesting protein shakes will go through you much slower any way. Best to save your money. Make sure you dont go over 30g of carbs each day. You may want to add in a little bit of brocolli or something to help keep you regular. I dont know if your federation will allow it but you could try metformin. This will get you into keto faster. One last thing, Ketostix arent all that. If your in keto but using all of the ketones your body is producing (this might be the case as you are in defecit and ketones are less efficient than carbs) you wont pass any in your urine. So you may very well be in ketosis but it wont show up on the Ketostix. Hope that helps dude


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

read the bible on keto:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

if you believe you're in keto, then you'd be losing weight...

As for whey isolate, you can only use the ZERO carb version:

http://www.qntuk.com/index.php/qnt-metapure-zero-carb-1.html

is a good version..

however, if you use a BG monitor, you will notice that straight whey isolate can still (with zero carbs) spike your insulin- this is because of gluconeogenesis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluconeogenesis

Of course you know how keto works? To make energy there is the krebs cycle ,with three main points of entry:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle

where it points out:

"...The citric acid cycle is the third step in carbohydrate catabolism (the breakdown of sugars). Glycolysis breaks glucose (a six-carbon-molecule) down into pyruvate (a three-carbon molecule). In eukaryotes, pyruvate moves into the mitochondria. It is converted into acetyl-CoA by decarboxylation and enters the citric acid cycle.

In protein catabolism, proteins are broken down by proteases into their constituent amino acids. The carbon backbone of these amino acids can become a source of energy by being converted to acetyl-CoA and entering into the citric acid cycle.

In fat catabolism, triglycerides are hydrolyzed to break them into fatty acids and glycerol. In the liver the glycerol can be converted into glucose via dihydroxyacetone phosphate and glyceraldehyde-3-phosphate by way of gluconeogenesis. In many tissues, especially heart tissue, fatty acids are broken down through a process known as beta oxidation, which results in acetyl-CoA, which can be used in the citric acid cycle. Beta oxidation of fatty acids with an odd number of methylene groups produces propionyl CoA, which is then converted into succinyl-CoA and fed into the citric acid cycle.[15]

The total energy gained from the complete breakdown of one molecule of glucose by glycolysis, the citric acid cycle, and oxidative phosphorylation equals about 30 ATP molecules, in eukaryotes. The citric acid cycle is called an amphibolic pathway because it participates in both catabolism and anabolism..."

glycolysis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycolysis

gluconeogenesis is the next step, if there are no carbs present: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluconeogenesis

and if you take in greater amounts of fat than protein, you'll move to ketogenesis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenesis

so, even if taking in zero carbs (you cant, but say less than 30g/day) you'll move to gluconegenesis, and if fats are high enough, you'll move to ketosis..

of course, this happens faster if you use MCT rather than standard fats:

http://www.mynchen.demon.co.uk/Ketogenic_diet/Supplements/MCT_oil.htm

and

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-chain_triglycerides

use MCT instead of PB if you must use protein powders to up the fat content...


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

right guys i've got it now,thanks all for the info and advice,much appreciated


----------

